# 05 Pathfinder engine rattle



## ianwpg (May 27, 2008)

As I have read, the engine rattle that takes place on the 2005 Pathfinder seems relatively common at 2200 rpm due to the power valve intake. Is this covered through just the basic warranty or the powetrain warranty?
Does anyone know what this will cost to replace?
The crappy thing is I am off my basic warranty now, but I have noticed this rattle almost from day one, and mentioned it to the dealer on two separate occasions. Of course they claim they could never reproduce the "rattle". So nothing gets done. now it just drives me nuts hearing it and I have to get it fixed now that I know what it is.


----------



## Calimoxo2 (Jan 25, 2005)

It is a TSB so it is covered regardless...

* NTB05015 *

This bulletin has been amended as of 10/31/05. The Parts Information section has been revised. No other content has been changed. Discard all previous versions of this bulletin. IF YOU CONFIRM: There is a rattle noise coming from the Variable Induction Air Control System (VIAS) Power Valve Actuator / Intake Manifold Collector at engine speeds around 2,200 RPM. AND The rattle noise can be controlled (stopped and started) by using CONSULT-II to turn the VIAS S/V "ON" and "OFF". NOTE: You must use CONSULT-II "Active Test" for VIAS system to confirm the rattle noise. Refer to the Service Procedure (page 3) for the CONSULT-II procedure. ACTION: Repair the Intake Manifold Collector. Refer to the Service Procedure (page 4). Confirm the incident is resolved by using CONSULT-II "Active Test" for VIAS system. See this bulletin for further detail.


----------



## gotti17 (Jan 8, 2008)

*i had that problem too*

I hadthat rattle. I thought I had a valve problem or something. I thought it was gas knock, but I took it dealer. I took them for the ride with me because I knew the dumb asses couldn't get it to make the noise. I knew exactly how to do it. Of course, they are always right and the man said it was coming from the exhaust. the called the next day and said the heat shield on the header was loose and that was it of course i picked it up and the noise was still there. I was pissed and told them to get it right. i guess then they decided to check the Bulletins and low and behold they found the exact conditions I was telling them. A rattle at 2200 rpm. They fixed it ( who knows what they did) I think they took it apart and added some kind of adhesive. It was in the throttle body. I could see the part when the guy power braked the pathfinder in the garage. It is fixed, but I had an extended warranty. They returned my money for their mistake with a heatshield problem. 

I complained about that.


----------



## PSU Dave (Feb 12, 2015)

*Rattle fixed*

I have a 2008 Pathfinder with just over 100,000 miles on it. Same symptoms, rattle like noise right at 2200 RPM, which is often the shift point. One other commenter said it sounded just like the knocking sound the old cars did in the late 1980's with the octane issue then. It started faintly around 95,000 miles and so I asked the dealer about it as I had a 100,000 extended warranty. They couldn't duplicate it. I took it in around 99,000 miles again and they rode with me and heard it. Said it sounded like a heat shield and not to worry.

I searched and found TSB # NTB05015B . Figured I could do the fix myself and only spent $30 on the recommended epoxy on the internet, so tried it figuring I had nothing to lose if it didn't fix it.

TSB said 1/2 hour labor, it took me 1 hour and all done and fixed now. The epoxy can be bought with a applicator guy and nozzles about $100 more, but not needed. Just used 2 deep sockets and a caulk gun to push the glue out. Mixed a thimble full on a piece of cardboard with a nail and applied a drop or so in each of the locations shown on the figures. Hint: After you take out the 4 bolts on the valve assembly you have to gently pry it out of the manifold. Be patient. Good Luck!


----------



## kukla (Apr 1, 2010)

thanks Dave, welcome to the forum


----------



## pathy1 (May 3, 2015)

Hi new to to the site can u please let me know were the valve is and how to fix it as i have same prob with mine 
Thanks


----------



## PSU Dave (Feb 12, 2015)

Google the TSB and full instruction are in the bulletin. TSB # NTB05015B can be found at:

NTB05-015b (Intake rattle) - Nissan Frontier Forum


----------



## pathy1 (May 3, 2015)

Thanks for your reply psu dave 
I should have said that mine is an r51 yd25 engine sorry for any misleading so i could be back at square 1 lol unless u know of any other solutions?
Thanks


----------

